# Got call from Australian Embassy in India



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

We have filed for 189 class visa. My wife is primary applicant. She is Civil Engineer with 5+ years of experience. Today she got call from Australian embassy in India and was asked to verify the professional experience information. Everything seemed okay in the call, but we were surprised that we got call for such check. 

Is this usual or should we be worried?

Below are the details of our visa application:
Skill assessment result - positive (Nov 15)
EOI - Nov 15
Invitation - Dec 15
PCC, Medicals, Form 80 completed and submitted in Jan 16. 
Note: My wife is 5 months pregnant (expected delivery date - July 1st week 2016). 

- Vibs


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

vibhushan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We have filed for 189 class visa. My wife is primary applicant. She is Civil Engineer with 5+ years of experience. Today she got call from Australian embassy in India and was asked to verify the professional experience information. Everything seemed okay in the call, but we were surprised that we got call for such check.
> 
> ...


Applicants used to get such type of calls from Embassy from country of residence / Australia for verification. Its normal.. just relax... Best of luck for your grant


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Verify*



vibhushan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We have filed for 189 class visa. My wife is primary applicant. She is Civil Engineer with 5+ years of experience. Today she got call from Australian embassy in India and was asked to verify the professional experience information. Everything seemed okay in the call, but we were surprised that we got call for such check.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This is quite new that I have come across, thanks for posting. May I know what exactly you mean by verification? How will we verify our own employment? we can only submit our offer letter, relieving letter, payslips and form 16, right? or is it anything different in this scenario?

Thanks


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

Nayan Patel said:


> vibhushan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks Nayan. Hope all goes well and we get the grant soon.


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

kvsnrss said:


> vibhushan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



They verified the start and end dates for each job positions, whom did you report to, describe job profile, tell about work experience and so on. Looked like they wanted to ensure that my wife has actually done the jobs she has put in the application.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Same here,got a call from the High Commission.
It is normal,no need to worry at all.


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks. Fingers crossed. Waiting for the grant now.


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

*Got a Call too..!!! Australian Embassy Inia*

Hi All,

I too got a call today from Australian Immigration Department India.

They actually verified my employment details for the company I claimed points for.

Questions were like:

What was your profile ?
CTC ?
Start of employment date ?
Discussion on profile was stresses..

The call was about 10 minutes or so.

Was really worried until I found this post. 
I think this is happening very frequently to the cases now.

Did anyone from this thread got grant ??


Fingers crossed .

Regards
DS


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

*Got A Call too*

Hey Vibs,

I too got a call today!

What are your findings on the process ?

How long they will take to process it further ?
Have you got the grant ?

Regards,
DS



vibhushan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We have filed for 189 class visa. My wife is primary applicant. She is Civil Engineer with 5+ years of experience. Today she got call from Australian embassy in India and was asked to verify the professional experience information. Everything seemed okay in the call, but we were surprised that we got call for such check.
> 
> ...


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

I haven't yet got grant. We got call around 3 weeks back. 
From what I am hearing from different sources, this seems to be the usual process. They really want to ensure that job experience for which points are claimed is true and real. 

Expecting grant to happen in this month of April. Hope we both get lucky soon 



dhruv_sahai said:


> Hey Vibs,
> 
> I too got a call today!
> 
> ...


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

vibhushan said:


> I haven't yet got grant. We got call around 3 weeks back.
> From what I am hearing from different sources, this seems to be the usual process. They really want to ensure that job experience for which points are claimed is true and real.
> 
> Expecting grant to happen in this month of April. Hope we both get lucky soon


Yes I too got to know from a source outside this forum that this is a general practice now a days and grant follows the phone call.

I don't understand what are they waiting since 3 weeks for you ?
I got to know after the phone verification is done visa is granted in a week...



Regards
DS


----------



## djawalkar (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi All,

My grant came on 17th day after I got call from Australian High Commission in New Delhi. Your grant will come soon, so relax and enjoy. 

Cheers!!


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

Ooh. I hope this is procedural delay and all works out fine. Will update this post once we get the grant. Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks. This information is comforting. 



djawalkar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My grant came on 17th day after I got call from Australian High Commission in New Delhi. Your grant will come soon, so relax and enjoy.
> 
> Cheers!!


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

On 15th April, our CO asked for PCC. The one we submitted earlier had got lapsed (their validity is 1 year). Took us 4 weeks to get the new PCC and have submitted them yesterday. Waiting for the next update now.


----------



## vibhushan (Dec 24, 2014)

Glad to share that we received the visa grant notification today. Yippie! 

Thank you all for the support.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

vibhushan said:


> Glad to share that we received the visa grant notification today. Yippie!
> 
> Thank you all for the support.


Congratulations... vibhushan. Enjoy!!💐


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

I see IED in some signatures ?
What does that mean.. Sorry for the lame question


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess it stands for: *I*nitial *E*ntry *D*ate to Australia


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

leavesnext said:


> I guess it stands for: *I*nitial *E*ntry *D*ate to Australia


Yes you are right leavesnext


----------



## satvar (Jan 31, 2016)

vibhushan said:


> Thanks. This information is comforting.


Friends can you help me the Phone number from which you guys received call for employment verification?


----------

